# Hortham Colony



## krela (Nov 23, 2005)

Hortham has been derelict and left to the elements for the past 10 years and is suffering badly for it. Used as a gypsy camp for a number of years, it has been stripped of useful material and suffered many arson attacks.

A mixture of 1930s, 1940s and 1960s architecture this is a modern complex built in the villa style.


----------



## krela (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Hortham Idiot Colony*

Myself, Markr and Lillimouse had a look round yesterday, and the place is currently being stripped of asbestos and demolished. They've already done a lot of the utility buildings including the laundry, and the nurses blocks are next. It wont be long until the hall and medical units are gone and then the wards.

http://www.horthamhospital.info/ is the joint website by barratts and taylor woodrow for the benefits of local residents. If you want more info on what's happening with the site.

Overhead view of the layout in the 50s
View attachment 35


Overhead view of the layout in the late 70s
View attachment 33


Old photo of the staff outside the admin block
View attachment 34


You can also see more photos of hortham how it was last year in the decay gallery on my website:

http://www.krela.co.uk/urbsub/galleries/decay/hortham1/
http://www.krela.co.uk/urbsub/galleries/decay/hortham2/


----------



## lilli (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Hortham Idiot Colony*

Found this toady while having a scout about:






Not the clearest of architects plans but still interesting  
It came from http://www.glensidemuseum.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/learning_disability_3.htm but couldnt link it directly as it was tooooo big!


----------



## funkymonkey (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: Hortham Idiot Colony*

yeah, had look and from the plans it looks like the buildings i was on about are the medical wards.

Interestingly, looking at the development plans, the agreed is for 240 boxes on 30 or so acres of the land, yet the plot is 80 or so acres. what will happen to the rest of it? barrat own the whole plot, so leaving the buildings is unlikely!

anyway, a few of my pics:....





admin as it is now, such a lovely building......





one of the residental wards from the adult female section. all the wards are identical to this, so in slightly better condition, some in worse!





nice 80's decor!





doomed





temporary stay of execution





in my crystal ball, I see the future!

I fear I shall never see this place again, as I am now back at uni, and could not get back onto site in the new year. Be warned, when I tried to revisit the site last weekend, the demo guys were there all day saturday and sunday, so I dont think it will see amny more months!


----------



## funkymonkey (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Hortham Idiot Colony*

went down today just too see what the current situatiom was, and I'm afraid its bad news.

All that is now left is one very decrepid ward, the fire station / gate house.

all other buildings are now just piles of rubble.

sadly, a good friend is now truely gone. R.I.P


----------

